# Jeffs rub...



## inkjunkie (Apr 20, 2015)

just ain't cutting it anymore. Made a Tri Tip today. Was tender & juicy but was just sorta flat tasting. Boss made mention of it needing more zing. Suppose I could just tweak Jeffs rub with some of the ground Chiles on the counter....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 20, 2015)

I find that fresh cracked black pepper does alot for it. Also add a tad more pepper or some red pepper flake for beef and it sets it off.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2015)

Jeffs rub is good the way it is and is easy to adapt to what you want.


----------



## sota d (Apr 20, 2015)

I use Jeffs rub almost all the time.  Sometimes I tweak it depending on what I'm smoking or who I'm serving it to. I often add extra salt as my wife and I are sodium junkies! And if it's just the 2 of us, I usually amp up the cayenne, we love the heat! It's a great rub and tweaks very well! Good luck on your search,  David.


----------

